# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Andere Foren

## Erich

Mittlerweile gibt es ja für Alles und Jedes (mindestens!) ein Forum.
Hier ein ganz lustiges:

http://www.aiyumi.de/scheisshausfront.htm

Und bitte jetzt keine Parallelen zu einem anderem Forum von wegen Farbe und Konsistenz der in diesem Forum behandelten Substanz  ::

----------

